
Ask HN: What are the most disruptive startups in Real Estate? - etewiah
I can remember hearing about startups that were going to disrupt the Real Estate sector over and over again.  In reality though it seems the majority of people still go through pretty much the same decades old procedures when buying and selling property.  Are there really any startups out there making a significant impact?
======
MaysonL
Opendoor.com has an interesting business model, and msy change things.

~~~
etewiah
It is an interesting business model but is it really going to change things
for many people?

